# Sad news



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

It's been a while, but I wanted to let everyone know that I will soon be surrendering my lovebird Monkey to a bird rescue. I feel that I cannot care for her properly anymore. I've tried my best, but I feel I'm not giving her the best care she could have.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear that Kassy...
Can't you possibly contact the breeder friend you got Monkey from to get her back? It's their grown chick after all and they can possibly welcome her back.
If that's not feasible, then maybe screening some good homes for her before resorting to the bird rescue.

I hope your lovie will find a great new home soon.


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

I've sent the breeder a message. I've also copied this post over onto a parrot site. The bird rescue is a last resort for me. The wait list for surrendering can be long for the bird rescue, so I have time.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

All right then, hopefully someone will adopt Monkey before the time comes for her to go to the bird rescue.
If it weren't for the different continents and countries, I would have gladly welcomed her into my flock.
I'm wishing your Monkey all the best.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry to hear that.

I sincerely hope the breeder will take the lovebird back. 
Many breeders ask that any birds purchased from them be returned anytime the owner determines they can no longer care for the bird.

Rather than simply sending the breeder a message, I would strongly suggest you call and actually speak to the individual about the situation.

I know if I'd sold a bird to someone, I would hope for that courtesy if they could no longer care for it.*


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

I just recall that he has gotten out of lovebird breeding. I will let everyone know what happens when he responds.


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

The breeder has gotten out of lovebird breeding, but he has added me to a Facebook group dedicated to finding good homes for lovebirds. Fingers crossed I can find Monkey a new home!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Oh gosh, Kassy, I'm sorry to hear about this. :sad: I really wish I lived closer to you, I'd love to take Monkey. Unfortunately I'm quite the distance away. I really hope you find him a good home. I'm sorry that it's come to this, but I believe you're doing the right thing.

-Kristen*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We will all be hoping you soon find Monkey a safe and loving forever home.

Please let us know how things turn out.*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Sorry to hear that. Rehoming pets is always upsetting for everyone involved.
May I ask why you're rehoming Monkey?*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Kassy! I'm glad her breeder was able to give you a gateway to hopefully find her a good home. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I hope you can find a great home for him Kassy, I will pray for that....:hug:


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Monkey's got a new home. I took her there yesterday. Two very nice men who are prepared to give her the care she needs.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's good to know, I hope Monkey will be very happy with her new family!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that Monkey has a new home she will be happy in! Even though this was a difficult decision, I'm sure she will do well in her new home :hug:

Thank you for the update!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good to hear the update on Monkey, Kassy! When faced with this sad situation, it's good when at least you're confident about where they will be going .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very happy to hear you were able to find a safe and loving forever home for little Monkey. Well done!*


----------

